# Two Fatties with Crunch



## woodman3 (Oct 7, 2015)

IMG_20151004_180949270.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Oct 7, 2015


















IMG_20151004_180700108.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Oct 7, 2015


















IMG_20151004_175742175.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Oct 7, 2015





Here are my latest Fatties.  One is a pizza and other BBQ.  I started rolling mine to give then some crunch.


----------



## jcollins (Oct 8, 2015)

They looked good, but no money shot? I am also curious as to what it is that you roll them in to give them a crunch?


----------



## dannylang (Oct 8, 2015)

woodman thats somethind different there, something new to try, thanks

dannylang


----------



## woodman3 (Oct 8, 2015)

I forgot the money shots.   The crunch is parm. cheese for the pizza and fried onions for BBQ.   My family loved them.   Has anyone else rolled there fatty in a crunchy coating?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2015)

I havent but will try it now.


----------

